# For anyone installing LED strip (Audi style) lights by connecting positive wire to headlight harness



## 09VWagen2.5 (Mar 30, 2011)

This is for owners who aren't "circuit savvy" and don't want to buy a circuit tester. I just installed the Alpena brand led strips on a 09 Sportwagen (2.5L) and the manufacturer recommended install procedure is easy enough if you know which wire on the headlight harness is the "power" wire. It was easy enough to unplug the harness and use a voltage meter to pinpoint the TWO power wires (one for the DRLs and the other for the low beams).


Which wires?

The harness on both sides is installed the same with the harness clip on the left side (with hood open looking into engine compartment) for both. There are 6 connections (2 columns, 3 rows). Looking down onto the harness, the top left wire is the power wire for the low beams (so if connected to this wire, the LEDs will only come on with the light switch turned on from the drivers seat). The DRL power is the bottom left wire (again, looking down onto the harness). 

Clif notes manufacturer recommended install:

Take the long strip, cut it to length so that you have to equal lengths while retaining the wires coming out at each end. Cut the wires to the "try me" switch as close to there connection as possible. Attach the lights where you want them.

The black wire connects to a ground (basically any metal part of the car that's part of the body although preferably you should attach it to the designated grounding points already in the engine area--ALWAYS UNHOOK YOUR BATTERY BEFORE DISCONNECTING WIRES IN YOUR CAR). Be thoughtful and secure wires so they don't sag, aren't next to any moving parts and aren't near metal components that get hot.

You'll need quick splicers (Autozone, Pep Boys and O'Riellys has them). Make sure you buy the ones that let you connect pre-connected insulated wiring. They are like clamps that cut through the insulation with metal that conducts the electricity to the + wire from the LEDs. 

To have the LEDs run on daytime and night time driving I think it is only necessary to splice the LED positive to the DRL wire. I'll double check but I think the DRLs stay on when you switch on the headlights so splicing the LED wire to the DRL wire should give you power for daytime and night time driving.


----------



## 09VWagen2.5 (Mar 30, 2011)

****THE HARNESS WIRING AS DESCRIBED IS FOR MODELS WITH NO FOGLIGHTS****

Although I think there positioning would remain the same since the harness has vacant connections (for foglights etc), but don't take my word for it!


----------

